# CA16DE aftermarket parts



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a 1990 sentra coupe hatchback, the engine is CA16DE, i am looking for aftermarket performance parts for the engine please help me cause it's hard to find the aftermarket parts

and if someone had tried to modify the engine please teach me too....i would like to give it a try too

THX


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

search around in this part of the forum
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=21, there's alot of useful info about the ca16. i don't think there's a huge amount of aftermarket support for that engine, but you could swap in a CA18DET and you'll be set!
How nice are the sentra's where you live?


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

i'm not gonna do an engine swap...nissan is not popular in indonesia, so it's vvery difficult to find aftermarket support for nissans....especially my car...it's quite rare...u might not know it either
my sentra is ca16de chassis type KEB12 sentra coupe hatchback
do u know it?
btw thank u for replying...if u have friends knowing how to modify the engine please tell me


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that's a wierd chassis name. It's true, there is not a huge amount of support for the nissan's but you can upgrade you vehicle with parts from other nissans, they are extremely interchangable, but that sounds like it would be difficult in your situation. I'm not a Ca series specialist, but there are a few members on the board that are and will be able to help you out when you get a chance to post in the section that i mentioned. do you know any other chassis types that are different from the USA's?


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

hmm.....the sentra i had is the first nissan actually, i own a nissan cefiro before it uses RB20E, cefiro might be named as maxima....i've seen an article in Hongkong's magazine n nissan Cefiro is the 90's skyline?
hmm...i'd like to talk with some Ca's expert u mentioned...
btw what car do u ride?i can send u my car's pic if u want to just gimme ur email....


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

i've seen your my car! web...i think that ca16de is similar to ca18det can ca16de be upgraded to ca18det?or ca18de without turbo??


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

Webfoot's car is the same with mine....but i 've got a better version, full factory body kits, CA16DE engine, no louver, rear spoiler...yummm i'll show u mine if u want to...gimme ur email!


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

http://community.webshots.com/user/popkorn106 -> webfoot's web page


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can bolt on a turbo and manifold from a CA18DET and keep the boost low. Of course you would need some type of aftermarket blackbox like a super AFC to help moderate air/fuel mixtures. Or just puch some Nitrous through it and the thing should move very well.


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

hey...hey..i'm living in indonesia.....aftermarket support for nissans are poor......can u tell the easiest..way to get more hp

how much does a remanufactured CA18DET cost?shipping?


----------



## CA16DE (Oct 21, 2003)

what's afc anyway?air flow control?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

CA16DE said:


> *hey...hey..i'm living in indonesia.....aftermarket support for nissans are poor......can u tell the easiest..way to get more hp
> 
> how much does a remanufactured CA18DET cost?shipping? *


 I.m.o. I'd say don't worry about a ca18de swap...Stick with the ca16, it's a sweet motor. 

"I think" the only difference between the ca16 and the ca18 engine is bore size...Transmison wise, "I think" the ca18 is hydriolic and the ca16 is cable...which "I think" means most of the parts would be pretty interchangable...

So I am assuming the CA18DE turbo sets will works on your car...You may need to send your ecu off and have it re-programmed too, but I'm not 100 on that. 

You may for now just want to dink around and start doing NA stuff like; 2.5 exhaust, hi-pro cams, hi-pro intake, hi-pro electrical system(i.e. battery, distributor, spark plugs, etc.) hi-pro injectors, and go to town on your brakes and suspension...


----------

